# Dermestid beetles



## Rick

Started my culture about a week ago. Their purpose will be to clean skulls. I collect skulls and this is something I have always wanted to do myself. They are almost finished with their first skull after only a day.


----------



## ismart

What kind of skulls are we talking about Rick? Hope it's nobody i know? :mellow: :huh:  :lol:


----------



## Katnapper

You collect skulls. Hmmm... now that's something I would never have guessed about you! :lol: I'm assuming deer, possum, rats, mice, snake, racoon, turtle, etc.?


----------



## Rick

Whichever ones I can get my hands on. Mostly have always kept ones I have found. The beetles are used by taxidermists, museums, etc. They eat every bit of flesh off. This way I can get them fresh and clean them myself without damage.


----------



## PhilinYuma

I had a culture of these when I was a kid, but my folks wouldn't let me keep them near the house because they smelled so bad. Do you have that problem, Rick?


----------



## Rick

PhilinYuma said:


> I had a culture of these when I was a kid, but my folks wouldn't let me keep them near the house because they smelled so bad. Do you have that problem, Rick?


Not yet.It is a small colony only feeding on small heads. When it gets warm outside they will into the garage. By that time I hope to have a large culture that can handle large heads.


----------



## ZoeRipper

Do you have any pics?


----------



## Rick

ZoeRipper said:


> Do you have any pics?


I can take some. I didn't take any before shots but will next time. I think the first one can be taken out today. It will then be soaked in 40 volume peroxide cream to whiten.


----------



## DeadInTheBasement

im getting some of these soon i have a freezer full of skinned snakes...i didnt want to use the skin and waste the bones so i saved the bodies


----------



## ZoeRipper

Rick said:


> I can take some. I didn't take any before shots but will next time. I think the first one can be taken out today. It will then be soaked in 40 volume peroxide cream to whiten.


I think you should take before, during, and after shots of the skulls about to be cleaned/during them eating/after it all.


----------



## revmdn

This is all very interesting. I also would like to see pic of the whole process, if you feel up to sharring.


----------



## Rick

Here is a rabbit skull when it went in and 24 hours later. No pics of it before skinning and defleshing as everyone knows what a rabbit looks like:

Going in:







24 hours later. Beetles were knocked off. Normally they cover the entire thing:


----------



## beckyl92

oh my god.. :mellow:


----------



## vera_renczi

Rick said:


> I can take some. I didn't take any before shots but will next time. I think the first one can be taken out today. It will then be soaked in 40 volume peroxide cream to whiten.


Oh I know all about the 40vol. It eats through skin after about 40 minutes. Smells wonderful! Why cream instead of clear though?


----------



## revmdn

Wow, crazy.


----------



## ZoeRipper

That's insane, Rick..

How big are the beetles themselves?


----------



## Rick

vera_renczi said:


> Oh I know all about the 40vol. It eats through skin after about 40 minutes. Smells wonderful! Why cream instead of clear though?


Not really sure. I know you can't use regular hydrogen peroxide. Clorox will whiten them right up overnight but will damage the bone.



ZoeRipper said:


> That's insane, Rick..How big are the beetles themselves?


Quarter inch or so. Maybe a bit larger. The larvae do the majority of the work.


----------



## keri

Creepy Rick, really creepy  That being said tho... bones are rather beautiful when all cleaned up  Can you post some pics of some interesting ones that you have?


----------



## Rick

Keri said:


> Creepy Rick, really creepy  That being said tho... bones are rather beautiful when all cleaned up  Can you post some pics of some interesting ones that you have?


I can. Most of mine are found bones which means they are not very pretty. I am just getting into cleaning them myself. I have a squirrel skull that I did last week but it is soaking in the peroxide for a week right now.


----------



## Katnapper

Very interesting.


----------



## ABbuggin

If you can, I'd love to see your turtle shell.


----------



## Rick

Just taken out of the beetles. Will go into the volume 40 until white.


----------



## JohnCon

is there any risk of beetles getting out and eating you while you sleep?"


----------



## Rick

john conway said:


> is there any risk of beetles getting out and eating you while you sleep?"


I'm not sure. I'd like to think I would notice before I was nothing but a pile of bones. The amount I have could probably get a hand down to the bone but I think overall I would be safe. I have them in a cage they hopefully cannot escape from. I get enough grief over any escaped flies.


----------



## Rick

Done. Pic is a little blurry.


----------



## Katnapper

Nice!


----------



## Rick

Katnapper said:


> Nice!


Thanks.


----------



## Rick

Big boar coon right after defleshing. He is in the beetles now. Will post a pic once I pull it out and after I whiten it.


----------



## Rick

Just out of the beetles.


----------



## sbugir

Impressive. Do the beetles smell?


----------



## Rick

lemmiwinks said:


> Impressive. Do the beetles smell?


Yeah but don't tell my wife. She has only asked once what that strange odor was. I told her I thought it was the dog. :whistling: It's a minimal odor really. It does get a little stronger when they have a skull in there. Doesn't smell like dead flesh, but instead smells musty.


----------



## sbugir

Rick said:


> Yeah but don't tell my wife. She has only asked once what that strange odor was. I told her I thought it was the dog. :whistling: It's a minimal odor really. It does get a little stronger when they have a skull in there. Doesn't smell like dead flesh, but instead smells musty.


Haha


----------



## Rick

lemmiwinks said:


> Haha


She's kinda naive anyways. Takes her awhile to notice things. I do plan on putting them outside in the carport when it warms up. They will go into a rubbermaid tub. Hopefully during the summer I will have enough to tackle large skulls.


----------



## sbugir

Rick said:


> She's kinda niave anyways. Takes her awhile to notice things. I do plan on putting them outside in the carport when it warms up. They will go into a rubbermaid tub. Hopefully during the summer I will have enough to tackle large skulls.


Fair enough.

Do they reproduce quick?


----------



## Sparky

This is also a long time thing I secretly wanted to do. Just wondering though... What happened to the rest of the body? :blink:


----------



## Rick

lemmiwinks said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Do they reproduce quick?


So far it seems fairly quick.



Sparky said:


> This is also a long time thing I secretly wanted to do. Just wondering though... What happened to the rest of the body? :blink:


Friend wanted it for the hide. Coons are not generally regarded as good to eat or otherwise it would be in my freezer.


----------



## Rick

All done. Compare this pic to the last one. Look how white those teeth got.


----------



## Katnapper

Rick said:


> All done. Compare this pic to the last one. Look how white those teeth got.


Hmmm.... almost makes you consider Dermestid beetles instead of Crest White Strips!



Well.... maybe not, lol!


----------



## Rick

Katnapper said:


> Hmmm.... almost makes you consider Dermestid beetles instead of Crest White Strips!
> 
> 
> 
> Well.... maybe not, lol!


Already have. Actually, it is the volume 40 peroxide cream that does the whitening. Too bad it burns your skin!


----------



## ABbuggin

Those look really really good Rick!

BTW, I'm almost positive that the beetles eat only dead flesh (like most fly maggots).


----------



## Rick

ABbuggin said:


> Those look really really good Rick!
> 
> BTW, I'm almost positive that the beetles eat only dead flesh (like most fly maggots).


Thanks. And you're correct. However they won't eat rotten flesh.


----------

